
IN SEARCH OF NO GROWTH COMPANIES - xdefault
Where can one find ~10-50mm ARR companies looking for an exit? no&#x2F;low growth fine.<p>Yes I&#x27;ve tried googling, and yes I&#x27;ve combed through the public companies that fit this criteria. I&#x27;m more curious about what do founders&#x2F;companies do when they hit the scale wall (aside from just shutting the company down).
======
anovikov
Why would they shut it down if it works and makes profit? Just milk it.

~~~
xdefault
let's say gross margin profitable, overall not profitable. growth stopped and
the outcome of business with sales and marketing cut to zero is still too
low/small and doesn't produce liquidity for investors.

~~~
anovikov
Well it's investors' problem, if the business is still able to operate and pay
for itself, so yes cut sales and marketing and just milk it as long as it
works, why destroying something that works, who's going to make or save any
money on that?

